# 2013 ABT Beetle 1.4 TFSI from Norway



## Polardego (Jun 3, 2005)

I thought you would like to take a look of my 2013 model Beetle that I have modified for the last 4-5 weeks.

Some specs:

1.4 TFSI 160BHP
Sunroof
Perl.white
Bi-Xenon
Fender-system etc.

Here is the car when I picked it up:










Then we carefully tested it on the track... :screwy:










After a week or two the ABT packet arrived and we lowered it with H&R Coilovers.
Here fittet with 18" inch Rotiform BLQ on snowtyres. Why? Because winter. 










Some ducktape make the glue stick to the ABT-spoiler.










Ready for winter:










And finally the fantastic Rotiform IND arrived just before Norways biggest car-show, Oslo Motorshow last weekend.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

LOOKS GREAT!!! 

and I'm not just saying because I'm a quarter Norwegian


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice and so are your friends.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Wow... sexy and professional looking mechanics with long hair. Me luv!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice, love everything about it except the eyelids, but everything else is beautiful. Nice job

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Very nice, love everything about it except the eyelids, but everything else is beautiful. Nice job


agreed :thumbup:


----------



## AgentM (Sep 2, 2007)

Polardego said:


> After a week or two the ABT packet arrived and we lowered it with H&R Coilovers.


I am thinking about getting the H&R coilovers. What size spacers did you use, if any?

Thanks,
D


----------



## mrvwoc (Apr 23, 2014)

For those of you that want to source these parts in the US let me know. Here is a look at our convertible. 

http://s1048.photobucket.com/user/Matt_Turbug_Goodwin/slideshow/ABT%20Beetle%20by%20VW%20of%20Garden%20Grove


----------

